# Problem bei Installation von Elsa Mikorlink



## computers (3. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Modem: Else MirkoLink 56k basic AOL. 

Ich wollte das heute installieren unter XP und es klappt nicht. Entweder erhält das Modem kein Freizeichen oder kein Trägersignal. Ich hab dabei den seriellen Port gewechselt, die Telefonsteckdose gewechselt und alle Möglichkeiten unter Gerätemanger ausprobiert nix hat geklappt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG,
Steffen

PS: Ich vermute es liegt an dem Treiber, weil der Treiber keine digitale Signatur hat. Vielleicht hat jemand einen anderen Treiber


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (4. November 2003)

Hi,

ELSA gibt es bekanntlich nicht mehr. Die Produkte wurden nach deren Insolvenz von Devolo weitergeführt.
Dort im Support-Bereich finden sich auch Links zu den alten Elsa-Treibern.


Dunsti


----------



## computers (4. November 2003)

*keine geeigneten treiber auf develo.de*

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp. Habe dort allerdings keinen Treiber finden können. Auch auf den develo bereitgestellten Links konnte ich leider nichts finden.

mfg
Steffen


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Dann schreib denen einfach mal ne EMail und die werden dir den Treiber dann schon schicken, sofern es einen für das Gerät gibt. Oder sie werden dir zumindestens einen adequaten Treiber nennen der auf der XP CD ist.


----------



## computers (4. November 2003)

stimmt, eigentlich die einfachste möglichkeit! danke!


----------

